# Good bear taxidermist need Grand Rapids?



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

I shot my first bear last night. Dressed it was 349lbs! I'm really excited and understand it's a real trophy! I want to get a 3/4 mount done. Any suggestions on where to take it??

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## magnum lure (Dec 8, 2002)

Congrats!!! Lets see some pics??


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

It was dark and rainy was coming. Didn't get many pics
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## magnum lure (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice rug!!!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Had my son's bear done as a half mount at Nabers. I was very pleased with the experience and results. I was able to personally pick the vegetation and wood pieces from their inventory that went into the scene of the mount.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Son had a rug made-very nice.
Tanning was actually done in Mt Pleasant. Who sewed it all up I dont recall.


----------

